# DEF injector. Exhaust fluid quality poor limp mode



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you have the DEF reservoir replaced at the time of the tank replacement? Did it come with any sort of warranty? Most likely you have a bad DEF heater. It has a variety of symptoms, but most usually the poor DEF message is one of them.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

In Aug 2015 reservoir kit 22978800 was replaced. Comment was also made about low amps on heater, replaced module. However there is no pn shown on work order. Just received recall notice about offset in temperature sensor in def tank or increased def tank heater resistance. Going to call parts Monday and see if they have part. Can't get appt till 20th


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

gregbonat said:


> In Aug 2015 reservoir kit 22978800 was replaced. Comment was also made about low amps on heater, replaced module. However there is no pn shown on work order. Just received recall notice about offset in temperature sensor in def tank or increased def tank heater resistance. Going to call parts Monday and see if they have part. Can't get appt till 20th


Keep us posted and good luck. Did the reservoir kit you bought have a lifetime warranty?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I got this on the weekend 240 kms after recall. I have to come back to do a manual regen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> I got this on the weekend 240 kms after recall. I have to come back to do a manual regen.


A manual regen won't have any affect on the DEF quality poor message.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

diesel said:


> A manual regen won't have any affect on the DEF quality poor message.


The Mechanic says its the dpf pressure sensor and if it is still on after the regen I will get a new sensor. I said Really, Ok?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

My Nox sensor was reading fine before the recall was done now its not working, I said what changed? Only the recall to change the Nox sensor. Hopefully he checked the connections.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> My Nox sensor was reading fine before the recall was done now its not working, I said what changed? Only the recall to change the Nox sensor. Hopefully he checked the connections.


i am going to comment on this in the recall poll thread.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Well got a lot of expensive news from dealer today. Car has 3 codes coming up P249D, P208a, p2002. Tech said he had to have several conversations with GM because of some of the readouts he was getting. Bottom line is ECM seems to not be working correctly and have a bad dpf pump and filter. Probably looking at $3k in repairs.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Wow....do you have confidence in your dealer that they are being 100% honest with you? Not suggesting they are not.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

gregbonat said:


> Well got a lot of expensive news from dealer today. Car has 3 codes coming up P249D, P208a, p2002. Tech said he had to have several conversations with GM because of some of the readouts he was getting. Bottom line is ECM seems to not be working correctly and have a bad dpf pump and filter. Probably looking at $3k in repairs.


The emission delete and tune is $1500. Put that extra $1500 in your 401k. I will delete as soon as warranty doesn't cove these bs issues.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

gregbonat said:


> Well got a lot of expensive news from dealer today. Car has 3 codes coming up P249D, P208a, p2002. Tech said he had to have several conversations with GM because of some of the readouts he was getting. Bottom line is ECM seems to not be working correctly and have a bad dpf pump and filter. Probably looking at $3k in repairs.


Can you clarify what you mean by "bad dpf pump and filter"? I don't think there is a dpf pump, unless you mean "def pump" and "dpf filter".

Either way, the diagnosis sounds suspect to me. The DPF has been pretty robust in these cars, and I think there's only been one person who had one replaced, but am not convinced it was actually bad. 

Can you go to a different dealer to get a second opinion? This just doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes typo. Def pump. I did have another mechanic stating the same thing a few months back when I first started getting error codes and limp mode condition. This last time when more codes came up along with problem of not being able to clear the codes a new experienced diesel mechanic got involved and he was one that also had conversations w GM tech support or whatever they are called. I am having parts kept for me as I do want to look into it more


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

I also remember GM had mechanic, or technician as they like to be called now, put clean cloth over exhaust. Blew a lot of soot. These guys know I have some experience and that I check forums and blogs about issues. Not to say I could not still get taken, but they have been pretty open with me about what they are finding and phone calls they have made to GM. Mechanic just returned from GM training school getting some updated training on the diesels. Unfortunately sometimes you just don't know what you don't know. The diagnosis seems to be more of what GM is stating .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

What's the latest verdict? Still $3K in repairs?


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Part still on back order. Going to call tomorrow and see if there is any update on delivery. Gave me an 01 impala for loaner, but not like having my car w the mpg.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Keep us posted. I sure hope it's not $3K!


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

magnusson said:


> The emission delete and tune is $1500. Put that extra $1500 in your 401k. I will delete as soon as warranty doesn't cove these bs issues.


I agree you are no longer under warranty, get rid of the entire system this is causing issues.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Would love to get rid of system, but kind of had me in a bind needing to get car back on road. 
Just got it back. The reduction pump shorted out, which also took out ecm. They replaced doc, reduction pump, and ecm. $2200 parts, $ 640 labor + tax


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

gregbonat said:


> Would love to get rid of system, but kind of had me in a bind needing to get car back on road.
> Just got it back. The reduction pump shorted out, which also took out ecm. They replaced doc, reduction pump, and ecm. $2200 parts, $ 640 labor + tax


doc?


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Yea,sorry about that. Doc was what was written on my paperwork. Forgot what it stood for. I kept the bad reduction pump, ecm. Mechanic said this other part was a core and had to be sent back. Believe it had to do with diesel particulate filter


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

gregbonat said:


> Yea,sorry about that. Doc was what was written on my paperwork. Forgot what it stood for. I kept the bad reduction pump, ecm. Mechanic said this other part was a core and had to be sent back. Believe it had to do with diesel particulate filter


when you get a chance, post the part #s and prices...for future use.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

gregbonat said:


> Yea,sorry about that. Doc was what was written on my paperwork. Forgot what it stood for. I kept the bad reduction pump, ecm. Mechanic said this other part was a core and had to be sent back. Believe it had to do with diesel particulate filter


If you don't mind, can you post the portion of your repair order that shows all their notes, etc? This is by far and above the most expensive repair ever on any CTD on this forum. I'd like to see details of what all they did and how they arrived at their conclusions


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

22902634 module $400; 12659575 converter $1200; 12646983 module $580; gaskets $10
sorry totally forgot to provide this info


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

For those who encounter emission problems, I highly suggest a trip to OZ. The wizard there will take care of all your needs. His solutions are the best warranty you can purchase for your Gen 1 TD.

Home page


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

boraz said:


> doc?


DOC=Diesel oxygenated catalyst. Basically the catalytic converter use on diesel SRC systems.


----------

